

Please help with training resources for new grads - ltcoleman

I will be starting my first training program for my company, and I was hoping to get some HN feedback on what resources would be most useful.<p>I am strongly considering a group membership at team treehouse for some web dev and web design training.<p>Our shop uses JavascriptMVC, jQuery, java, spring, iOS, mule esb, linux, web services, jboss, apache<p>Any suggestions would be appreciated!
======
hackrocket
Here are some great resources for learning iOS:

[1] Online courses:

<http://www.hackrocket.com>

<http://teamtreehouse.com/>

[http://www.lynda.com/iOS-tutorials/iOS-SDK-Essential-
Trainin...](http://www.lynda.com/iOS-tutorials/iOS-SDK-Essential-
Training/92179-2C.html)

[http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
dev...](http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
development/id473757255)

<http://codelesson.com/courses/tag/Mobile>

[2] Blogs/tutorials:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#referencelibrary/Get...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#referencelibrary/GettingStarted/RoadMapiOS/Introduction/Introduction.html)

<http://www.raywenderlich.com/>

<http://cocoawithlove.com/>

<http://mattgemmell.com/>

<http://mobile.tutsplus.com>

[3] Books:

Objective-C Programming: The Big Nerd Ranch Guide

iPhone Programming : The Big Nerd Ranch Guide

Cocoa Design Patterns

iPhone App Development : The Missing Manual

The iOS Developer's Cookbook

Cocoa Design Patterns

Beginning iPhone Development: Exploring the iPhone SDK

[4] Forums/Q&A

<http://stackoverflow.com>

<http://www.iphonedevsdk.com/forum/>

[5] Videos

[http://www.youtube.com/user/MilmersXcode?ob=0&feature=re...](http://www.youtube.com/user/MilmersXcode?ob=0&feature=results_main)

[6] Email newsletters

<http://tinyletter.com/hackrocket>

<http://iosdevweekly.com/>

<http://iosdesign.co/>

~~~
ltcoleman
Thanks a ton for this list of resources! My shop has just submitted our first
app for approval and I know we will be getting further and further into the
iOS world soon enough.

